# Road kill bucks



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

I was driving along a backroad yesterday and found a buck that had recently been hit, he had a nice rack but I wasn't sure if you can legally cut his antlers off or not. I assumed that it was illegal so I left them there. Does anyone know what the law states on this matter?


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

Out on Sidney road? nice looking little rack all covered in velvet. I am not sure on the legallity but I would think it would be similar to picking up sheds.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

jcurtis said:


> Out on Sidney road? nice looking little rack all covered in velvet. I am not sure on the legallity but I would think it would be similar to picking up sheds.


Thats the one!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You must obtain a road kill permit in that situation.

Before you ask why I will tell you. The person who hit the deer has first dibs on it. Even he/she can not take the deer or any part without obtaining a permit first. That person might be going to obtain the permit (you did say recently).

Also road kills are different from sheds because sheds naturally fall off. If you found a deer back in the woods that was decayed then you could take the antlers. Unfortunately there are some people out there that would hit a deer on purpose to take antlers (or the whole deer).

It is not difficult to get a permit, either writen or verbal so the thing to do is call the local DNR Office, tell them about it and get a permit, then you get what you want and can't get into any trouble.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

boehr said:


> You must obtain a road kill permit in that situation.
> 
> Before you ask why I will tell you. The person who hit the deer has first dibs on it. Even he/she can not take the deer or any part without obtaining a permit first. That person might be going to obtain the permit (you did say recently).
> 
> ...


 
I figured thats what you had to do, thanks boehr.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

boehr said:


> You must obtain a road kill permit in that situation.
> 
> Before you ask why I will tell you. The person who hit the deer has first dibs on it. Even he/she can not take the deer or any part without obtaining a permit first. That person might be going to obtain the permit (you did say recently).
> 
> ...


Good reason to have the local DNR office phone number in your cell phone.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

You can also get those permits from the police also I think. As I remember I hit a doe quite a few years ago and I think the state cop who came out gave me the permit to take her. I'm not sure if the law has changed on that though since I have been out of state for several years now, and have only resently returned.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Any law enforcement officer.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

boehr said:


> The person who hit the deer has first dibs on it.
> 
> .


'First dibs'. Is that one of those legal terms? Is it from the same area of law as Finders v Keepers?


----------

